# SPD shoes for Kids



## ninio (Aug 8, 2006)

My 9 year old is craving for SPD's and I can't get any shoes his size.
Any suggestions on where or who manufactures them?


----------



## LO-TrEK (Apr 24, 2006)

Kids that race BMX use SPD's. Check out a LBS that specializes in BMX racing. You should be able to find his size without much problem. Or, a BMX-related webstore, like www.danscomp.com


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

What size is he, my kid used Northwave, Answer and now Shimano.

They're a tad hard to find but as LO-TrEK mentioned a BMX shop or a good LBS should have or be able to order them. Ebay is another good place to check out, the Northwave's that my kid used I got them there cheap.

PM me the size, I think I still have the Answer's home.

Northwave









Answer









Shimano (mtb)









Shimano (road)


----------

